# Simple web-based network monitoring



## Zare (Nov 8, 2011)

I already have a big Nagios installation. Now there's need for something simple. It should be able to ping something (SNMP would be a plus), record and archive results, send alerts, and it should be configurable right from the web interface (managing monitored hosts).

I'd appreciate if anyone could name software that fits. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Alt (Nov 8, 2011)

try cacti or zabbix


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 8, 2011)

Why can't you just use the already-present Nagios setup?


----------



## Zare (Nov 8, 2011)

Because whoever implemented it here 3 years ago, did a hell of a job of putting stuff where it doesn't belong. Complete configuration hierarchy is messed up. Which makes installation of automatic web-gui configurators a real big pain in the ass.

Core networking dept. uses that installation to ping hundreds of our routers. They have been granted access to the server but refuse to fiddle with configuration files. 

Thanx for suggestions, both Cacti and Zabbix will do. Actually we already have a more or less sane Cacti installation graphing border gateways. Might use it as-it-is.


----------



## feld (Nov 26, 2011)

Observium


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 8, 2011)

python


----------



## SirDice (Dec 8, 2011)

feld said:
			
		

> Observium



I didn't know that one. Looks interesting, I'm definitely going to try it.


----------

